# GTA San Andreas user track files not being heard...



## Madushan (Aug 14, 2005)

hey....
mmmm....i recently got san andreas nd wanted to add some songs of my own to the user track list.....nd....i didnt want to copy the same file from my d: drive to my c: drive since i dont have much space...so i followed this post tht was put up saying tht we cud make a playlist of all the tracks wanted to be heard from the users list nd save it into ur user tracks folder in my documents(xp)....i did tht with two players(winamp and media player 9) nd also scanned for the tracks but i cudnt hear anything.....pls if any body cud help me on this....i wud really appreciate it....

oh nd also....i had read this other post..posted on this site itself saying tht he had the same kinda problem but he had then converted it to .wav and it started working....so i wud like to noe y wudnt it not work with .mp3 format cos when i normally add the files to the user tracks folder(copy and paste) it works fine...but this offcourse takes alot of space.....

pls advise soon

thanks,
madushan


----------



## Someonedial_911 (Apr 18, 2005)

I think i may know why it isn't playing. If you copy and paste a playlist for songs that are off the d drive, the playlist will try to read the d drive to playt he songs. I'm assuming that u only have one cd drive so once you put the san andreas cd in the playlist cannot work. The only way is to rip the songs onto your c: drive and if space is an issue compress them down into something like a WAV file. 

I hope this works for you

Jp


----------



## Rewind (Jun 27, 2006)

I understand the problem. I had it once. It's difficult to say how it has to be done. I didn't knew either:4-dontkno


----------



## robrecord (Feb 3, 2010)

You can create shortcuts to the music. A play list won't work. Use windows explorer or whatever to create shortcuts to each track you want, and place them in your User Tracks folder.

You may have to convert to WAVE (or WAV) format anyway - some versions of GTA (most notably the Mac 'Cider' ones) don't seem to play anything except WAV or OGG. You might want to try installing Windows Media Player or Quicktime, some people have reported this allows MP3s to work.

Someonedial_911: you said 'compress down to wav' - Just a quick tip - WAV format is not smaller than mp3, in fact it's far, far bigger. Only use if you absolutely must.


----------

